
Programmer and mathematician talking with each other - gizi
<i></i>Programmer:<i></i> Your mathematical verbiage in that shitty Russell-Whitehead notation is ambiguous. It cannot be verified by a machine. How do we know that it is not just a pile of bullshit?<p><i></i>Mathematician:<i></i> That will be confirmed by another mathematician.<p><i></i>Programmer:<i></i> How do we know that this other mathematician is not lying?<p><i></i>Mathematician:<i></i> That will be ascertained by yet another mathematician.<p><i></i>Programmer:<i></i> Theory of deception says that your Russell-Whitehead notation is gradually but surely turning you into a colluding gang of liars and impostors. In other words, none of you cannot be trusted. May I ask you: You do not really desire to solve the problem, do you?<p><i></i>Mathematician:<i></i> True. We like things to be this way. There is simply no problem, and that is why all of us strive to find a job at the NSA. As I told you already, the problem that you are talking about, is just an illusion.
======
ahazred8ta
a brief overview of the notation:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossary_of_Principia_Mathemat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossary_of_Principia_Mathematica#Symbols_introduced_in_Principia_Mathematica_volume_I)

